

Any hackers in Denver? - ncarlson

Hey, an fellow hackers here in the Denver/Boulder area?<p>Do any of you meet up regularly? We should get something going.
======
gne1963
I am in Longmont... not sure if there is any group going, but if there is
enough interest... I'd be game for a get together somewhere on Pearl St
sometime...

------
andrewhyde
Check out boulder.me for some local Boulder activity (not Denver, but shares
some events). The Denver New Tech Meetup was tonight, generally a great event.

------
jmoller99
I work out of Colorado Springs. I'm always interested in networking.

------
chris11
I am from the Denver area. So I'm sometimes there during the summer.

